# Willisau, A Handy Swiss Transit Stop.



## peejay

If you're heading through Switzerland on the way to Italy or further then the Willisau Stellplatz is about 75kms SE of Basel a few kms from the A2 and is an ideal transit stop. 
Its also worth a visit in its own right, the town is only 10 mins walk away.
Unusually for Switzerland its all free including electricity and an all weather water tap but there is no grey or black water dump facilities.
We used it on our recent trip on the way out in the February snow and on our return in June and will use it again in the future.

N47.11909 E07.99784

Thought it worth a mention here but an entry should be in the campsite database after its been approved.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly

Many thanks.This looks a much better option than our usual transit stops.

Free ? Switzerland ? I didn't realise that those two words could be used together. Must be a mistake and the Gnomes of Zurich will catch up with it sooner or later...

G


----------



## AlanVal

Thanks for this Peejay taken a note of it.....


----------



## tulsehillboys

They now have an honesty box and a fee of 5 CHF
But still provide electricity and water!


----------



## peejay

Thanks for the update, we always use this one as a transit stop when heading down to Italy and beyond.

If you haven't already done so, it would be great if you could add a quick review to bring it up to date ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11555

Pete


----------



## tulsehillboys

Done!


----------

